# Chicago - Western Wideout $5000.00 OBO



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Western Wideout for sale. Complete with controller and truckside for a Ram. Only lightly used for the last couple of seasons. Located near Northlake Illinois. $5000.00 obo. If you have any questions please call or text. 847 815-2305.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

what year ram is the mount and wiring for?


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> what year ram is the mount and wiring for?


It was on a 2015 ram 5500.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

With a price tag like that, pictures would probably help a lot


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Lowered to $4500.00


----------



## sdrisco (Nov 11, 2014)

Still available?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Probably not. There is a guy in Plainfield or Lemont area on FB Marletplace with a one year old one. Mount wires and controller Chevy 2500. Just search wideout.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Guess you assume that everyone has the face place thing...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Only have a business account. <-different business. Seo thing. 
I didn’t like it at first, the marketplace cause full of you know, libs and cheapskates. But there is some good stuff on there mixed in. 
I like equipment, they like sharing spaghetti photos.


----------

